# TOPIC: A NEW ETISALAT



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

A confidential resource has assured that the Dubai Authority for Technology and Media known as Tecom will own 40% of this new company. It is expected that they will sign the agreement on the 24th of this month in GITEX.

They explained that the General Pension & Social Security Authority (GPSSA) will own the same percentage and 20% for UAE nationals after they finish the establishment regulations. The capital will be AED 4 billion.

The source said also that the main office will be in Dubai and it will have branches in the other emirates.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Nothing really new apart the date, we already heard about most of the other infos.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

True Altind.

But I only knew the percentage now.


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

smussuw said:


> A confidential resource has assured that the Dubai Authority for Technology and Media known as Tecom will own 40% of this new company. It is expected that they will sign the agreement on the 24th of this month in GITEX.
> 
> They explained that the General Pension & Social Security Authority (GPSSA) will own the same percentage and 20% for UAE nationals after they finish the establishment regulations. The capital will be AED 4 billion.
> 
> The source said also that the main office will be in Dubai and it will have branches in the other emirates.


Hmmmm ... very interesting news 
I work in Tecom, I am incharge of the residential telephone service team.
We havent heard any news regarding this topic, we have been expecting it since July. Man, this is actually exciting! Can't wait for all to be official  I hope i dont end up in AbuDhabi or AlAin or somewhere else when new branches open up 
Anyway, if you guys have news lets us al know


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

we know abt this for 3 months or so 
i think it was smussuw coming up with that 
but i doubt it will go ahead fast...


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Al Khaleej news paper said that none of those numbers are official :sleepy:


----------

